# New year, new ventures



## ScottUK (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey guys,

First post here so thought I'd show my face and join the community properly after finally getting round to registering.

Not sure if this is the right section to post or not but here goes... I've been making straps for some time now (images below), it would be great to get some feedback and honest/constructive criticism.









































































More images are available on my Instagram account https://goo.gl/zdrx7p

Thanks

Scott


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

I like! Definitely not a fan of the massive keepers though, but maybe that's just me...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

No problems with the keeper. A non pre V buckle option would be good, and also a brass/bronze option. Also it may be worth checking forum guidelines, not that I would think you were touting for a bit of free advertising or anything like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

To me the keeper and the buckle look ridiculously - even comically - oversized.

The straps also seem to overpower the watch, although I can see that they may look better on a wrist.


----------



## ScottUK (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback guys much appreciated, I can see how the keeps look over-sized but I find having a larger keeper holds the strap perfectly. I have made straps (see picture below) with 2 smaller keeps, one sewn in and one floating, which equally hold the strap well, but like the buckle it's all down to personal preference.










Thanks again for the feedback


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Have you asked the owner of TWF before trying to advertised your straps for free?

From the pictures they look good, but it all depends on price, would £20 buy one?

Cheers Martin


----------



## ScottUK (Jan 3, 2018)

martinzx said:


> Have you asked the owner of TWF before trying to advertised your straps for free?
> 
> From the pictures they look good, but it all depends on price, would £20 buy one?
> 
> Cheers Martin


 Hi Martin, My initial post was just a way to introduce myself as a watch enthusiast and strap addict. I can see now how you think I am trying to advertise my straps for sale, if I have broken the rules of this forum I do apologize as this was not my intention.

Like your blog btw you have quite the collection.

If one of the moderators thinks I have breached T&Cs I'm more than happy for them to remove my first post.

Scott


----------

